# My Introduction



## Paziqi (Feb 10, 2010)

Hello, I'm new, so am here to introduce myself. I'm single, and currently have 5 cats. As a child I had dogs, cats, hamsters gerbils and mice. In my early adult years I kept guinea pigs and dwarf hamsters. It's been quite a few years, but I've been getting the urge to acquire some small pets again. I've been researching, and I've decided mice would be nice again. I'd like to start with a couple of females as pets, and maybe get into breeding down the road after I learn a good bit more. Only problem is I haven't been able to find any breeders in my area, so I'll probably have to go to one of the local pet shops. I'm also a little concerned because 2 of my cats are excellent mousers, and 1 of them is very good at getting into things I'm trying to keep him out of. So, I want to be absolutely certain I have a cat proof set up before I bring the mice home.

I think that is all I have to say for now. Thanks for reading!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi there

:welcomeany

I successfully keep Mice with a Cat around. A Cat proof Mouse house is imperative and I only let the Cat in the same room if I am there too.
Enjoy learning about Mice

xx


----------



## Paziqi (Feb 10, 2010)

I think I have a set up that will work. Brought the mice home today, and the cats went crazy. It's been a couple hours now, and everyone seems to be settling down. Here's a pic from earlier:










Trying to come up with a way to keep the cat from climbing up; she can't get at the mice, but they can probably tell she's there. I will be keeping them out of the room when I'm not around to supervise. That seems like a very good idea.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

But I cannot see your mice in this picture


----------



## Paziqi (Feb 10, 2010)

They are hard to get pictures of. Camera shy, I think. :lol: I'm going to let them alone for a couple of days, then try and get pictures of them.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome!

I have a cat that has free run of my flat, and as I only have 3 rooms with no doors I can't keep the cat away from the mice. So far, the mice don't really care if the cat is around - in fact the females come up to the bars of the cage to investigate poor puss, and don't flinch or appear scared when the cat tries to take a nibble (he always fails due to the small spacing of the bars, don't worry!)

I did have a problem when he knocked the biggest cage over, so that's now tied to the wall so he can't do it again. The other mice are on vivariums at floor level so they can't be knocked over.


----------



## Paziqi (Feb 10, 2010)

I am starting to find that the cats do not seem to bother the mice. Even with the one that likes to sit above their cage, the mice just go about there business, like nothing is there. I thought the little guys would be more frightened, what with the usual relationship between cats and mice.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

I was lucky with my 3 females, they appear to have been well socialised. I am hoping to do the same with my new litter - I have given them some furminated cat hair to nest in! :lol:


----------



## Paziqi (Feb 10, 2010)

Now that's an interesting idea. Heaven knows I can collect plenty of cat hair. Let me know what the mice think of it.


----------

